# erie outfitters tourney



## crazylady1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just seeing if anyone is planning on fishing in it later this month


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Planning on it, need to find a third...

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Where is the launch going to be at?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Dev (May 14, 2009)

This Tourney Will Rock, And Is For A Good Cause, The More People That Get In The Bigger The Pot!


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

Where do I find the info for it? I will go for sure if the date is a good one. I will need to find two more people but I would do it.


----------



## crazylady1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think you can launch anyway as it does not say KB the entry form you just have to be at the weigh in by 3. Its a benefit for Craig. I would stop up at Erie outfitters and see if they have some entity forms. I got mine in the mail from athe beaver park tourney.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

It is the "Eric Lewis Memorial Tournament". Eric who was Craig Lewis' brother was killed earlier this year and left 2 young boys. Craig is helping to raise the boys and 50% of the money raised will go towards that cause.

I plan to fish the tournament if for no other reason than to support Craig & the 2 boys. Craig owns Erie Outfitters which is just west of the Miller Road Ramp on Lake Road. You can get entry forms there.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I am in this tourney very good cause!!!!! and there is a perch side and a walleye side you can enter to fish either so this a makes it nice, if you have a couple kids and want something fun to do!!!my thought is if you ever went to craigs and asked him for advice or asked him where to get fish then we need to make this a success for his brothers kids just my thoughts it is not about winning just about raising some money for the family stop on by and pick up the entry form see ya on the water. Kenny


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm plannin' on it, too.

For a good cause, and for the helluvit



:T:T:T.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Stopped at Erie Outfitters today.

Reminder deadline for entering is 8/18 Sunday

So a lot of really cool prizes and auction items

I believe the launch is anywhere on Lake Erie. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

